# I'm new to fursuiting. Any opinions on my suit?



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just started fursuiting and I was wondering if you guys could tell me what you think of my first suit.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a good start. Any other views?


----------



## SevenClovers (Aug 17, 2009)

I lik it!  it look reel cute an mak u look nice;3


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks cute and it looks like you are having fun.  That's the whole point. If you are having fun then you are doing just fine.


----------



## SevenClovers (Aug 17, 2009)

RustyFox said:


> Looks cute and it looks like you are having fun.  That's the whole point. If you are having fun then you are doing just fine.



how u teel eh avikng fun?  i dunt see it.  alos, is tis rite?  i tink quote is ho ddo.  i usd to imgboard, u may av herd of, but al u do der is clik der posst nmbr an it quote auto?  sorry i f nut clere, englys not my mane langage?


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 17, 2009)

RustyFox said:


> Looks cute and it looks like you are having fun.  That's the whole point. If you are having fun then you are doing just fine.



I'm having a blast actually. I loved every moment of it.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 17, 2009)

it looks too human the one on the right is cool though


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 17, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> it looks too human the one on the right is cool though



Haha. The person on the left is my friend.


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 17, 2009)

SevenClovers said:


> how u teel eh avikng fun?  i dunt see it.  alos, is tis rite?  i tink quote is ho ddo.  i usd to imgboard, u may av herd of, but al u do der is clik der posst nmbr an it quote auto?  sorry i f nut clere, englys not my mane langage?



En inglÃ©s por favor.. yo no hablo "tonto".


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, i like the suit.  I know this isnt going to show up because i have like 6 infractions, but im just saying that dont care if people say that the suit sucks cause it doesnt.  Damn i wish i had a suit.


----------



## Shino (Aug 18, 2009)

For a first suit it's not a bad start. I'm assuming that it's self-made? The head isn't bad, but the bodysuit seems very baggy. Keep working on it, you could have a pretty decent suit on your hands.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Shino said:


> For a first suit it's not a bad start. I'm assuming that it's self-made? The head isn't bad, but the bodysuit seems very baggy. Keep working on it, you could have a pretty decent suit on your hands.



The body is pretty baggy. Next time I plan to use a jumpsuit with fur sewn on for a body suit. And yes, it's self-made.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 18, 2009)

I love it! It looks REALLY good. If I could change one thing, though, I'd trim the fur a little around the eyes.

But yeah, that looks awesome.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> I love it! It looks REALLY good. If I could change one thing, though, I'd trim the fur a little around the eyes.
> 
> But yeah, that looks awesome.



Good idea. Thanks :grin:


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 18, 2009)

It looks great, especially for a first attempt.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 18, 2009)

jerrymojo2 said:


> Haha. The person on the left is my friend.


a furry?


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> a furry?



No, just a friend.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

A tad baggy with the bodysuit, and the mask fur could do with some trimming.  
Otherwise, good job.  :3

What method was used for the mask and achieving the body patterns?  
Duct tape dummy for the body?


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Glitch said:


> A tad baggy with the bodysuit, and the mask fur could do with some trimming.
> Otherwise, good job.  :3
> 
> What method was used for the mask and achieving the body patterns?
> Duct tape dummy for the body?



For the mask I used the plastic canvas and foam method. For the body I tried the duct tape dummy, but it didn't work out. I ended up having my brother trace my body straight onto the fur. It worked out quite well actually.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

jerrymojo2 said:


> For the mask I used the plastic canvas and foam method. For the body I tried the duct tape dummy, but it didn't work out. I ended up having my brother trace my body straight onto the fur. It worked out quite well actually.



Wow @ the body method.  XD
Never actually heard of a case of that being done.

I looked at Beetlecat's tutorials: http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/tutorials.html  and there is a good way to do a bodysuit that I may follow once I do make one.  Just go and get a pattern for a jumpsuit, find the closest size with said pattern, and make the jumpsuit out of cheap fabric (for a test suit).  Then make sure it fits good, mark it up for the colors you'll need, cut it up, then use it to get the patterns for the fur, sew it up, then presto!


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Wow @ the body method.  XD
> Never actually heard of a case of that being done.
> 
> I looked at Beetlecat's tutorials: http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/tutorials.html  and there is a good way to do a bodysuit that I may follow once I do make one.  Just go and get a pattern for a jumpsuit, find the closest size with said pattern, and make the jumpsuit out of cheap fabric (for a test suit).  Then make sure it fits good, mark it up for the colors you'll need, cut it up, then use it to get the patterns for the fur, sew it up, then presto!



I had to improvise xD And thanks for the tutorial :3


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

You're welcome; I'm always open to help people out.  ^^


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Glitch said:


> You're welcome; I'm always open to help people out.  ^^



That's very kind of you


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

jerrymojo2 said:


> That's very kind of you



Well, not always.
A lot of the time I say "fuck off"... well..  I'm like that.

But for fursuit stuff.  Oh yeah.
I drop advice all of the time.  ^^


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Well, not always.
> A lot of the time I say "fuck off"... well..  I'm like that.
> 
> But for fursuit stuff.  Oh yeah.
> I drop advice all of the time.  ^^



haha xD


----------

